# Freizeit am Gewässer: Mensch entspannt – Umwelt gestresst?



## Taxidermist (12. Oktober 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Die Forschenden empfehlen, das Monitoring auszubauen und in diesem Zusammenhang völlig ungestörte Reservate zu schaffen, die als vom Menschen gänzlich unbeeinflusste Referenzgewässer dienen. Diese Gewässer müssen jenseits von Siedlungen und Straßen in geräuscharmen Gegenden liegen, sodass auch keine unbefugte Nutzung durch Spaziergänger und Badegäste stattfindet. Denn nur so siedeln sich auch störungsempfindliche Arten an. Die Effekte der Gewässerfreizeit können dadurch belastbarer eingeschätzt werden. Auch sogenannte experimentelle Störungen sind zu empfehlen, also Studiendesigns, die in zufällig ausgewählten Gebieten die Gewässernutzung nachahmen, während gleichzeitig andere Gebiete von der Nutzung ausgenommen sind. Diese Art von Untersuchungen fehlen bisher vollständig.


Da geht es doch nur wieder mal darum Menschen auszusperren, nicht nur in diesen Referenz Reservaten.
Dort können dann die Schützer exklusiv mit ihren Ferngläsern rumlatschen und sich wie Provinzfürsten fühlen.
Endziel ist immer, wie verklickern wir den Menschen, demnächst Natur nur noch unter fachkundlicher Führung zu betreten, bestenfalls gar nicht!
Und die Angler sind auch wie immer dabei einer der Störfaktoren, die es gilt auszumerzen.

Jürgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Endziel ist immer, wie verklickern wir den Menschen, demnächst Natur nur noch unter fachkundlicher Führung zu betreten,


so sieht es aus!
Ich wette, es wird nicht mehr all zu lange dauern, dann werden diese "fachkundlichen" Führungen kostenpflichtig.
Ein Geschäftsmodel für NABU mit Zukunft


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin auch immer wieder erstaunt was die Leute sich so erzählen und verbieten lassen von den sebsternannten "Schützern".
Wir als Menschen haben das selbe naturgegebene Recht uns in unserem Lebensraum frei zu bewegen und unseren individuellen Beschäftigungen nachzugehen wie jedes andere Lebewesen auch!
Da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln.

Und natrürlich "stresst" es einige Tiere mal wenn dort Raubtiere oder auch Menschen vorbeikommen.
Das ist aber kein Problem, sondern gehört zum Leben - funktioniert immerhin seit Millionen Jahren so(auch ohne selbsternannte "Schützer").


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Oktober 2021)

So ein polemisch engstirniger Ansatz stößt ja gleich beim Überfliegen schon auf.
Fakt ist aber: Menschen, die am Wasser sich entspannen, erholen, angeln, boot fahren usw.,
die machen keinen anderen negativen Mist, z.B. ihre Karren durch die Gegend fahren und im Stau auf der Autobahn rum heizen.
Auch die Notwendigkeit für Stromerzeugung Kraftwerke Abgase ist reduziert. Das gilt natürlich für Motorboote auch, aber erst recht für die Berufskutterer im weiten Land und Kanalestrand, die stinken und gasen immer noch sehr.
Wer nicht wegfliegen muss, sondern hier bleibt und den realen Erholungswert kennengelernt hat, setzt sich nicht in den Flieger, jagt keine Abgase und anderen perfiden Mist mehr in die Athmossphäre.
Überhaupt ist der Wasser-Strandbewohner sehr glücklich und hat niedrigere Konsumbedürfnisse, senkt die Industrienotwendigkeit.
Der große Verursacher Raubbau industrielle Landwirtschaft mit ihren fiesen Düngern, Pestiziden und Abwassern muss man genauso sehen, weniger davon ist einer der wichtigsten Gewinnfaktoren für Luft Land Boden Wasser.
All solche Reduktionen nützen der Natur, eben Luft Land Boden Wasser und dann Pflanzen Fischen u.a. Getier am meisten.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wir als Menschen haben das selbe naturgegeben Recht uns in unserem Lebensraum frei zu bewegen und unseren individuellen Beschäftigungen nachzugehen wie jedes andere Lebewesen auch!
> Da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln.


So sollte es sein!
Aber rütteln tun sie kräftig diese Wissenschaftler, welche uns dann erzählen werden wie das hier in Zukunft hier läuft, natürlich gestützt von der Politik die ihre Klientel bedient.

Jürgen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin für Tierrecht vor Menschenrecht …
…


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Oktober 2021)

"_Obwohl Menschen Gewässer und Ufer intensiv für ihre Freizeit nutzen, wissen wir nach wie vor zu wenig über die Auswirkungen auf die Ökosysteme."_

Seit Menschengedenken nutzt der Mensch die Gewässer und deren Ufer für seine Zwecke, sei es zum Nahrungserwerb oder aber für die Freizeit. Ich frage mich, warum man unbedingt ständig mehr über die Auswirkungen auf die Ökosysteme herausfinden muss bzw. möchte? Auch der Mensch gehört zur Natur, also etwa auch die auf dem Foto abgebildeten badenden Leute.

Wichtiger als tausend Sachen herauszufinden, und daraufhin eventuell dann doch dieses und jenes zu verbieten, scheint mir den Menschen einen verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur und den Gewässern beizubringen. Von mir aus kann es bei groben Verstößen aber gerne auch satte Strafen hageln. Ansonsten sähe ich eine selbst bestimmte Nutzung der Natur durch den Menschen schon am liebsten.


----------



## NaabMäx (12. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> so sieht es aus!
> Ich wette, es wird nicht mehr all zu lange dauern, dann werden diese "fachkundlichen" Führungen kostenpflichtig.
> Ein Geschäftsmodel für NABU mit Zukunft


Forscher haben herausgefunden, ... dann schicken wir sie eben wieder rein....
Nö, da kommt dann niemand mehr rein, nicht mal der Nabu und die Forscher Sonst gibts was mit der Flinte auf den Pelz. Zu ist zu.

Mir liegt ja die Natur auch am Herzen, aber was erreicht man denn dadurch.
Das sich dann in der noch zugänglichen Natur, der Erholungsdruck nochmal verstärkt. 
Somit werden dort wohl auch noch viele weitere Tiere in sog. Insellagen (Schutzgebiete) verbannt, was nicht förderlich ist, und Revier - Futtermäßig bei den wenigsten auch Sinn macht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Oktober 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Nö, da kommt dann niemand mehr rein, nicht mal der Nabu und die Forscher...



Das sehe ich auch so und schrieb es bereits an anderer Stelle im Forum. Irgendwas mit Biologie zu studieren oder aber Vogel zählendes Mitglied in einem Naturschutzverband zu sein, so etwas sollte für die Verbotsjünger zukünftig dann auch nicht länger als Eintrittskarte für solche Gebiete gelten dürfen. Wenn schon Ausschluss des Menschen, dann muss das für alle gelten, auch für die Freggels vom Nabu oder aber stark Grün angehauchte Forscher / Biologen.


----------



## Wollebre (12. Oktober 2021)

NO COMMENTS

habe schon vor Jahren das Angeln in D eingestellt. Wenn dann gehts ins angrenzende oder entfernte Ausland.
Ein asiatischer Freund ist auch schon auf der Suche nach einer Immobilie.....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Oktober 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> NO COMMENTS
> 
> habe schon vor Jahren das Angeln in D eingestellt. Wenn dann gehts ins angrenzende oder entfernte Ausland.
> Ein asiatischer Freund ist auch schon auf der Suche nach einer Immobilie.....



Aber Rückzug kann es eigentlich auch nicht sein. Dabei gibt es sicherlich noch viel dringendere Themen, als etwa die Angelei. Wobei man sich fragen muss, wenn es schon beim relativ "unbedeutenden" Angeln so ist, was kommt dann erst bei den gesellschaftlich tatsächlich relevanten Themen auf uns zu?


----------



## Bertone (12. Oktober 2021)

Einverstanden. Es gibt nur ein Problem dabei: wir sind zuviele, als dass es keinen negativen Einfluss haben kann.
u.a. globale Masseverteilung landlebender Säugetiere - unterteilt in Wildtiere (4%), Nutztiere (60%), Mensch (36%). Das ist kein gesundes Verhältnis, wie man es auch betrachtet.
Artikel/Studie hier: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6016768/ oder hier https://www.pnas.org/content/115/25/6506 .
Also wird es darauf hinauslaufen wie z. B. am Great Barrier Reef: in etwa so sieht es dort aus 1. frei zur allgemeinen Nutzung 2. frei für die Allgemeinheit mit eingeschränkter Nutzung 3. frei für Forschung 4. komplett gesperrt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Oktober 2021)

Bertone schrieb:


> u.a. globale Masseverteilung landlebender Säugetiere - unterteilt in Wildtiere (4%), Nutztiere (60%), Mensch (36%). Das ist kein gesundes Verhältnis, wie man es auch betrachtet.


Man sieht eindeutig, es gibt viel zuviele Nutztiere und die güllen zuviel ins Wasser. Die müssen reduziert werden.
Ich frage mich nur , wer alles jedes Jahr eine ganze Kuh oder Schwein auffressen muss.


----------



## NaabMäx (12. Oktober 2021)

Schaff ich locker.
Wenn der liebe Gott gewollt hätte, dass ich Grass fresse, hätter er aus mirdann nicht einen Stier gemacht.
Nicht die Rindviecher mit 4 Haxn sind das Problem, sondern die mit 2.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Oktober 2021)

Bertone schrieb:


> Einverstanden. Es gibt nur ein Problem dabei: wir sind zuviele, als dass es keinen negativen Einfluss haben kann.



*TA-DAA! *Da ist sie wieder, die Wurzel und Mutter wohl sehr vieler Probleme auf der Erde, ganz sicherlich nicht nur die Angelei betreffend.

Leider ein Thema, welches die Politiker aller Parteien und Parlamente nicht einmal mit der Kneifzange anfassen, wohl aus Sorge um ihren warmen und gut bezahlten Stuhl. Aber wer will es ihnen schließlich auch verübeln? Die sofortigen Schreie nach Rücktritt oder gar Schlimmeres kann sich wohl jeder gut ausmalen. Leider trägt das alles aber nur zu Verschlimmerung der Probleme bei und jegliche, vielleicht tatsächlich gut gemeinte, Maßnahme verkommt dadurch im Endeffekt zur teuren Nullnummer. Detaillierter möchte ich hier gar nicht werden, die Angelei stellt dabei aber sicherlich ein geradezu marginales Problem dar.

Sehenden Auges in den Abgrund, so lässt sich das Ganze wohl recht treffend zusammenfassen.


----------



## thanatos (12. Oktober 2021)

Wie wäre es mit einer neuen Strophe unserer Nationalhymne - " schützen -schützen über alles
jeden Scheiß auf dieser Welt ....."
fehlt echt noch ein Verbot der Intimrasur weil die Filzlaus vom Aussterben bedroht ist .
schützen bis es zur Plage wird und wir alle zahlen den Ausgleich  ( z.B. Kormoran ) für entstandenen
Schaden aber der Schutz bleibt bestehen . 
Wenn ich mir ansehe wie sich vieles zum Negativen verändert hat wo der Mensch ausgeschlossen ist 
ob durch Verbote oder Privatisierung könnte ich k....
der Mensch gehört wie jede Mücke oder Wurm mit zur funktionierenden Natur


----------



## MarkusZ (12. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wenn schon Ausschluss des Menschen, dann muss das für alle gelten, auch für die Freggels vom Nabu oder aber stark Grün angehauchte Forscher / Biologen.


Das lese ich aus diese Studie auch raus.

Pauschale Angelverbote bringen nichts, wenn gleichzeitig andere schädliche Freizeitaktivitäten weiterhin erlaubt sind.

Wobei Angeln da auch nicht als Hauptstörfaktor ermittelt wurde.

Das könnte im Zweifel die Position von Anglervertetern als Argumentationshilfe stärken, wenn es mal wieder so weit ist.

Oft sind ja die Angler die ersten, die ausgesperrt werden sollen.

Bei anderen Gruppen gibt es meist weniger Einschränkungen und wenn,  dann werden oft auch nur wenig überwacht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Oktober 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> ft sind ja die Angler die ersten, die ausgesperrt werden sollen.


so wird es auch hier kommen, da hier die geringste  wenn nicht gar keine Gegenwehr zu erwarten ist


----------



## Ladi74 (12. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> so wird es auch hier kommen, da hier die geringste wenn nicht gar keine Gegenwehr zu erwarten ist


Fragt doch mal  Forumsmitglied "tibulski"...


----------



## fishhawk (12. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn nicht gar keine Gegenwehr zu erwarten ist


Mag zwar oft so sein, aber kann man nicht so pauschal sagen.

Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen hat m.W. schon einige nicht fundiert begründete Angelverbote verhindert.

Auch Organisationen wie Anglerdemo  geben nicht so leicht klein bei und gehen im Zweifel auch vor Gericht.


----------



## Debilofant (12. Oktober 2021)

Die Untersuchung ist eine überaus begrüßenswerte Argumentationsstütze, wenn es um die Abwehr von Angelverboten geht.

Gegenwehr gab und gibt es, wie fishhawk schon richtig erwähnt hat, durchaus, und zwar mit m.E. doch beachtlichen Erfolgen. Neben dem jüngst in BW gekippten Nachtangelverbot ist z.B. auch in der Region Hannover das nördlich von Hannover im Rahmen eines LSG/FFH-Gebiets geplante Nachtangelverbot durch hartnäckiges Engagement der betroffenen Vereine und - nicht weniger wichtig - durch kommunalpolitischen Widerstand im Juli 2021 erfolgreich abgewendet worden, sogar ohne Anrufung des Verwaltungsgerichts:









						Untere Leine - Nachtangelverbote gestrichen! - Anglerverband Niedersachsen
					






					www.av-nds.de
				












						FDP erinnert an Unverhältnismäßigkeit des Nachtangelverbots
					






					www.auepost.de
				






			https://www.asv-luthe.de/app/download/16192244924/Neues%20Leineschutzgebiet%20ohne%20Angelverbote.pdf?t=1626869312
		










						Region kippt Nachtangelverbot im geplanten Schutzgebiet Leineaue
					

Politischer Erfolg für die Anglervereine nördlich von Hannover: Die Region hat nächtliche Angelverbote aus ihrem Verordnungsentwurf über das geplante Landschaftsschutzgebiet „Leineaue zwischen Hannover und Stöckendrebber“ gestrichen.




					www.haz.de
				




Auch wenn inzwischen die kommunalpolitischen Verhältnisse der Region Hannover durch die kürzlich durchgeführten Kommunalwahlen etwas anders gemischt wurden, gibt es zumindest schon vorsichtige Prognosen, wonach die derzeit leider noch aktuellen Pläne der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde für den südlichen Bereich Hannovers mit zig Angelverboten im geplanten NSG aus ähnlichen Gründen zu kippen sein müssten wie im Falle des nördlichen Bereichs. 

Ich hoffe, dass die aktuelle Studie zusätzlich hilft, die geplanten Angelverbote auch in der südlichen Leineaue (und wo auch sonst immer drohend) zu kippen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Oktober 2021)

Debilofant schrieb:


> FDP erinnert an Unverhältnismäßigkeit des Nachtangelverbots
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber die gute Birgit _(Leserbriefe bzw. Kommentare vom 09.07. und 11.07.2021)_ ist schon etwas garstig.


----------



## smithie (13. Oktober 2021)

Dass ausgerechnet Arlinghaus da mitspielt ist irgendwas zwischen sehr erstaunlich und enttäuschend.
Ich habe ihn immer als einen gewissen Angel-Verfechter gesehen.

Mit diesem Artikel heißt das: unterm Strich befürwortet auch Arlinghaus Einschränkungen beim Angeln.


----------



## rustaweli (13. Oktober 2021)

smithie schrieb:


> Dass ausgerechnet Arlinghaus da mitspielt ist irgendwas zwischen sehr erstaunlich und enttäuschend.
> Ich habe ihn immer als einen gewissen Angel-Verfechter gesehen.
> 
> Mit diesem Artikel heißt das: unterm Strich befürwortet auch Arlinghaus Einschränkungen beim Angeln.


Wieso? 
"Beim Angeln ist eine Störung nicht eindeutig. Keine pauschalen Verbote. Wenn dann für alle Nutzer. Und überhaupt - erst einmal muß mit Testgewässern genauestens untersucht werden." 
Also das lese ich heraus. Für mich eher eine Rückendeckung der Angler und taktisch klug "wenn dann alle" klargemacht.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (13. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aber die gute Birgit _(Leserbriefe bzw. Kommentare vom 09.07. und 11.07.2021)_ ist schon etwas garstig.


Man könnte sogar "verhaltensoriginell" oder "mentally challenged" sagen


----------



## MarkusZ (13. Oktober 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Für mich eher eine Rückendeckung der Angler


Für mich auch.

Arlinghaus ist ja kein Interessenverteter der Angler, sondern Wissenschaftler.

Als Grundtenor lese ich heraus, dass Angeln nicht per se eine Hauptstörquelle sein muss.

Und dass es für Angelverbote eigentlich eher wissenschftlicher Argumente bedürfte, statt pauschaler Verdächtigungen.

Aber natürlich hat da jeder seine persönliche Sichtweise.


----------



## smithie (13. Oktober 2021)

rustaweli : das sehe ich anders.
Die Argumentation, dass die Angler weniger störend sind als die anderen und wenn dann alle Nutzer ausgesperrt werden sollten halte ich für äußerst schwach.

Die Störung beim Angeln sei nicht eindeutig. Also muss ich Studien machen (daran haben Forscher auch ein Interesse, verstehe ich).
a) ist für die Studie schon mal ein "Testgewässer" weg, das kann man dann gleich belassen...
b) müsste das Ergebnis der Studie sein: "Angler sind am wenigsten störend." (keine Störung als Ergebnis ist m.E. ausgeschlossen)

b) ist zum Einen äußerst unwahrscheinlich (der Vogelbeobachter mit Fernglas wird weniger störend sein) und selbst wenn ist Angeln immer noch Störung (und mit der Studie ggf. quantifiziert) und ich habe in unserer Verbots-Kultur eine Studie als Basis weitere Einschränkungen.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Oktober 2021)

Ich denke mal, man hat auch im Elfenbeinturm mitbekommen, dass plötzlich im Zusammenhang mit Corona, die Gewässer von hundertausenden Stehbrett Paddlern heimgesucht werden, allesamt Einzelaktivisten, welche schwer zu erfassen sind.
Wie ich an meinem Gewässer beobachten konnte, weiß von denen niemand etwas über Vogelbrut und damit einhergehende Verhaltensweisen.
Bei den Anglern ganz anders, die sind organisiert, da hat man immer gleich den kompletten Datensatz, zur Not wird der noch vom Verein geliefert, oder einfach hochgerechnet.
Ist doch klar, der Verein hat z.B. 400 Mitglieder, also hocken die komplett auch Tag und Nacht am Gewässer.
Für mich keine Frage, wer da bei anstehendem Verbot bevorzugt behandelt wird?
Die werden es schlicht nicht schaffen, diese ganzen Freizeitaktivisten von unseren Gewässern fernzuhalten!

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> .....
> 
> *Wichtiger als tausend Sachen herauszufinden, und daraufhin eventuell dann doch dieses und jenes zu verbieten, scheint mir den Menschen einen verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur und den Gewässern beizubringen. Von mir aus kann es bei groben Verstößen aber gerne auch satte Strafen hageln. Ansonsten sähe ich eine selbst bestimmte Nutzung der Natur durch den Menschen schon am liebsten.*



*DAS* ist das Entscheidende - wir leben teilweise in einer antisozialen Spassgesellschaft - selbst erlebt an einem großen See.

Als es warm war, waren die Ufer überfüllt von Spass-Konsumenten : gröhlendes Pack , was am Ufer saß und chillend soff und grillte.

Nebenher wurde der See mit selbst mitgebrachten Soundsystemen beschallt ( Techno ! ).

Ich weiß auch nicht, was ich von grillenden "Großversammlungen" halten soll - dies scheint von best. Gruppierungen als Nutzungsrecht vorausgesetzt zu werden??!

Nachdem ich das Angeln abbrach , konnte ich eine weitere Unsitte und die Auswirkungen auf die Natur sehr klar sehen : VERMÜLLUNG.

Ich weiß nicht, wie man sozialisiert wurde, wenn man sich wie eine Pottsau am Gewässer / in der Natur verhält? Obwohl Schwimmen dort verboten ist, war es Einigen egal...

das nur am Rande.

Lange Rede: es muss ein "Game Warden" her - ein Umwelt-Ordnungsamt , was die Tier und Pflanzengerechte Nutzung überwacht und Asoziale abstraft.

Die Nutzung der Umwelt muss verträglich gestaltet sein - dies geht nur über Regeln , die ÜBERWACHT werden müssen !

Dann braucht man auch keine grüne Verbotspolitik.

R.s.

P.S: Die Nähe zu "sozialen Brennpunkten" zeichnete dieses Gewässer aus.......


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Oktober 2021)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Fragt doch mal  Forumsmitglied "tibulski"...


nun, ich will ja nicht als der absolute Querulant gegenüber Tibulski auftreten, zumal in letzter Zeit von ihm doch recht gute Statements kamen.
vielleicht äußert er sich ja hier noch über das Thema


----------



## Ladi74 (13. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nun, ich will ja nicht als der absolute Querulant gegenüber Tibulski auftreten, zumal in letzter Zeit von ihm doch recht gute Statements kamen.
> vielleicht äußert er sich ja hier noch über das Thema


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht!

Mein Beitrag war auch nicht als "Stänkerei" gemeint. 
Ich finde es sogar gut, wenn jemand "von ganz Oben" das Ohr an der Masse hat.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Oktober 2021)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Ich finde es sogar gut, wenn jemand "von ganz Oben" das Ohr an der Masse hat.



So sollte es zumindest eigentlich auch sein, diesen Eindruck gewinnt man allerdings leider immer seltener.


----------



## ragbar (14. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Lange Rede: es muss ein "Game Warden" her - ein Umwelt-Ordnungsamt , was die Tier und Pflanzengerechte Nutzung überwacht und Asoziale abstraft.


Jupp,so welche ,die sich gleich mal die mitgeführte Papptoilette und den Müllbeutel zeigen lassen.

Und auch mal "begleitend" bereitstehen,damit die auch ordnungsgemäß entsorgt werden.
Andernfalls, im Sinne von grüner Weltanschauung, auch mal unpopuläre Maßnahmen,wie in Gewahrsamnehmung und Beschlagnahmung von mitgebrachten Gerätschaften und Fahrzeugen, durchführen. Von entlegenen Gebieten Nordamerikas und Kanadas hörte ich über  solchen Maßnahmen.

 Glaube aber nicht,daß die "Ranger" hart durchgreifen können und schon auch bewaffnet sind,eine Verhaltensänderung bei Zuwiderhandlung ist auch mit Überzeugungs-und Carearbeit erreichbar,also,hier bei uns??


Und öfter Mal den betreffenden Personen auch mal  die Frage stellen: "Warum verdrecken/vermüllen Sie ihre Stadt/Park/Erholungsgebiet?"
  Frust am Leben, Spaßhaben auf Teufel komm raus oder einfach mal die Sau rauslassen wollen etc pp, sind kein Argument für schlechtes Benehmen und mangelhafte Erziehung auf Kosten aller.

Back to Topic:
Als ich dieses Jahr an der Ostsee war, hatte ich als Angler ein Mal mehr den Eindruck,daß hier die Beschäftigungen Spazierengehen/Radfahren/(Restaurantbesuch) diejenigen sind, die (noch) zugestanden werden.
Naturnutzung,und sei es Ködersuche, eher nicht so.

Angeln,sowohl vom Ufer,als auch vom Boot,wird beargwöhnt. Insbesondere von den Locals nicht gern gesehen,denn man macht sich an knapper werdende,oder kaum noch vorhandene (beim Dorsch) Ressourcen, und das auch noch mit einem auswärtigem Nummernschild,heran.

Im Hafen mit Bootsanhänger jedenfalls, konnte man meinen,eher nicht so willkommen zu sein, als augenscheinlicher Angler.

Andere Location:

 Zig Kilometerweit an der Zufahrt durch KFZ gehindert, war ich auch mit meinem Bellyboot als Anhänger am Fahrrad in einem Strandabschnitt unterwegs,in dem landseits ein Lokalfürst das Sagen hat (Hausrecht),seeseits aber nicht.

Die Zufahrt mit Fahrad und zu Fuß darf er nach dt. Recht nicht behindern oder grob einschränken,aber die Blicke aus dem Geländewagen auf Kontrollfahrt auf mich und mein Gespann waren....

echt geil.


----------



## Thomas. (14. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *DAS* ist das Entscheidende - wir leben teilweise in einer antisozialen Spassgesellschaft - selbst erlebt an einem großen See.
> 
> Als es warm war, waren die Ufer überfüllt von Spass-Konsumenten : gröhlendes Pack , was am Ufer saß und chillend soff und grillte.
> 
> ...





Rheinspezie schrieb:


> P.S: Die Nähe zu "sozialen Brennpunkten" zeichnete dieses Gewässer aus.......


Petri Heil, erst mal alle über einen Kammscheren.


----------



## fishhawk (14. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

der Unterschied zwischen Anglern und den meisten anderen anderen Freizeitnutzern ist m.E., dass Angler meist erst nen Test absolvieren müssen, bevor sie ans Wasser dürfen, dass sie Fischereischein und Erlaubnisschein brauchen, dass die Anzahl der Angler pro Fläche i.d.R. reglementiert ist, dass es gewässerbezogene Regeln und Vorschriften für sie gibt und diese meist auch von speziell ausgebildeten Fischereiaufsehern überwacht werden.

Bei anderen Freizeitnutzungen gibt es meist kaum Einschränkungen, viel Wildwuchs und oft auch kaum Kontrollen.  Finanzielle oder arbeitsmäßige Beteiligung an der Gewässerpflege findet man außer bei Anglern auch nur sehr selten.


----------



## NaabMäx (14. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> *TA-DAA! *Da ist sie wieder, die Wurzel und Mutter wohl sehr vieler Probleme auf der Erde, ganz sicherlich nicht nur die Angelei betreffend.
> 
> Leider ein Thema, welches die Politiker aller Parteien und Parlamente nicht einmal mit der Kneifzange anfassen, wohl aus Sorge um ihren warmen und gut bezahlten Stuhl. Aber wer will es ihnen schließlich auch verübeln? Die sofortigen Schreie nach Rücktritt oder gar Schlimmeres kann sich wohl jeder gut ausmalen. Leider trägt das alles aber nur zu Verschlimmerung der Probleme bei und jegliche, vielleicht tatsächlich gut gemeinte, Maßnahme verkommt dadurch im Endeffekt zur teuren Nullnummer. Detaillierter möchte ich hier gar nicht werden, die Angelei stellt dabei aber sicherlich ein geradezu marginales Problem dar.
> 
> Sehenden Auges in den Abgrund, so lässt sich das Ganze wohl recht treffend zusammenfassen.


Stattdessen dichtet es man Tieren auf.
Wo wir wieder beim Ostseedorsch sind. Sollen da auch die Fische dran schuld sein, dass sie weggefischt wurden. Ich sage absichtlich nicht Angeln. Die Menge alleine Wäre zu gering.
Nun fängt man andere Arten wie den Hering, Platten und das wohl verstärkt. Man kann sich denken wie das ausgeht.
Dorsch, Lachs, Meerforellen und andere werden ihres Futterfisches beraubt. Wird wohl auch nicht lange gut gehen.
Mäßigung zu jeder Zeit.
Nun wird die Brechstange ausgepackt, da scheinbar nix anderes  zu helfen.

Das ist aber auch ein Thema, was D alleine nicht lösen kann.


----------

